# My gold fingers on Ebay



## jays_computers (May 13, 2015)

1lb of desktop/laptop fingers and 1.65lbs of video card/pci card fingers.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-Finger...426?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b11e55e0a

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-Finger...949?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b11e56bcd


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 13, 2015)

2 links, same auction. An edit it needed!


----------



## kazamir (May 13, 2015)

I believe the two links are different auctions. ( different item numbers)

Will you ship to Canada ( B4V 1B3 ) and how much?


----------



## gold4mike (May 13, 2015)

I gave 'em a little bump to help you move them along...


----------



## GotTheBug (May 13, 2015)

Bumped again.


----------



## jason_recliner (May 13, 2015)

If only you were in Australia. The best I see on our eBay is 1oz at a time at stupid prices.


----------

